# Textfarbe zur hälfte ändern



## pride2000 (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
Habe eine Frage! Wie kann ich in PS die Textfarbe zur hälfte ändern? Z.B. habe ich einen Balken(schwarz) hab meine Schrift(schwarz) lege die Schrift zur hälfte über den Balken und will nun den Teil der Schrift weiss haben der über dem Balken liegt! Geht das irgendwie? Und wenn ja, wie? 
Vielen Dank im Vorraus.
Gruß Pride


----------



## dynamic-art (5. Oktober 2007)

Kopier Dir einfach den Text, färb die Kopie weiß ein und blende per Ebenenmaske den Teil aus, der nicht angezeigt werden soll. So bleibt nur der darunter stehende schwarze Text an der Stelle stehen.


----------



## pride2000 (5. Oktober 2007)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe! Hat funktioniert! 
Gruß Pride


----------



## Alexander Groß (5. Oktober 2007)

Noch ein Weg:

Balkenebene kopieren und weiß färben
Diese über die Textebene ziehen.
Bei gehaltener Alt Taste zwischen Textebene und weiße Balkenebene klicken (erzeugt eine Schnittmaske)


Alex


----------



## Carrear (5. Oktober 2007)

Ihr macht es euch aber schwer  Ebene mit Text erstellen -> Rechtsklick auf Ebene: Blending Options -> Gardient Overlay


----------



## Alexander Groß (6. Oktober 2007)

Carrear hat gesagt.:


> Ihr macht es euch aber schwer  Ebene mit Text erstellen -> Rechtsklick auf Ebene: Blending Options -> Gardient Overlay



Da bekomme ich aber kein ähnliches Ergebnis. Könntest du das etwas genauer ausführen?


Alex


----------



## Boromir (6. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

Voraussetzung für meinen Tipp ist das der Hintergrund weiß ist.
Text mit weiß schreiben, Ebenenmodus auf Ausschluss, über schwarzen Balken schieben.

Alex, um den gleichen Effekt wie von Carrear beschrieben hinzubekommen musst du die Farbunterbrecher des Verlaufs zusammenziehen. (beide auf 50%) siehe Bild.


Boromir


----------



## Alexander Groß (6. Oktober 2007)

Alles klar. Aber damit ist man nicht so flexibel wenn man den Text verschieben will, oder irre ich mich da?


Alex


----------

